# XERO Wheelset



## bakstreet (Jan 11, 2007)

Does anyone have any info on the XERO wheelsets? Anyone using them, have used them? They seem to be a rather light weight wheel, with not a huge price tag. Just wondering how they hold up.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

I have a older set of XR-1 I've been using for 4 years. They're heavier than the present models and I've never had a problem with them. Never went out of true and I'm over 200.

Mine are getting old though (the wear indicators are long gone) and I may just buy another pair as replacements. But the Neuvations are so much sexier....we'll see.


----------



## Fast Old Gy (Feb 28, 2007)

I tried the Xero-Lite / XR-1 wheels last summer. I used them as a training wheel because of there light weight 650g front 870g rear instead of my Bontrager x lights. I live in area where the roadways aren't that great, paved but very rough. I put on 11,000 kilomiters on one set between my road bike and my Cyclecross bike. I jumped off and up over curbs numerous times, I did not baby them in anyway, They have even been down a ski hill at full tilt and hit a log so hard that my bars moved. I just wanted to test them to see how they would hold up. I have not had any need yet to have them trued. My wieght is 165lbs. I used a gator skin tire on them pumped up to 120 psi. I am quite please with how well they have held up for the price.


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

I had some XR-1's. They lasted about a year before the rear rim cracked at the nipples. Then again for $250.00 they weren't to bad. They have some new one's out called XLR-1 or XRL-1 that are lighter yet and they look real nice. They retail for $500.00. I went ahead and bought the Reynolds Alta Race for $259.00 to replace the old XR-1's and I like them so far. I heard of a company called Sole that have some nice rim's in the same price range. I'm thinking about checking them out next time. Lots of climbing here were I live so weight is a consideration.

hclignett


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

hclignett said:


> I went ahead and bought the Reynolds Alta Race for $259.00 to replace the old XR-1's and I like them so far. I heard of a company called Sole that have some nice rim's in the same price range.


I think those are Soul wheels your thinking about....great price...interesting specs, it's too bad they don't have a US distributor.

The Alta Race wheels are nice, but they don't come in black so I'II either go with Easton Vista SLs or Neuvation to replace my Xeros. Why not Xeros again? Familiarity breeds contempt. And I think they're a little too flexy for my size.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

*3s*

I have the XSR-3 (or something that ends in three), and they have held up relatively well under the limited abuse that I have exposed them to. I weigh about 135, so I'm not a really light rider, but I'm not a clyde either.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I have the XLR-1 (Airy) which came with a used bike I bought. I've put 400-500 miles on them and they've held up well. The hubs have a really nice polished look and are very smooth. The freewheel click is kind of noisy but not as bad as a King hubset. These wheels were supposed to have < 4000 miles on them and the wear indicators are getting close to done, so you'll prbably pay for the light weight rims there.

I was originally going to resell these wheels, but have been happy enough with them to keep.


----------



## cat4rider (Nov 10, 2006)

I have a set of XR-1s on my Strnog. I liked them on my old Raleigh and for the price, they make a great training, crit wheel, anytime when you're worried about possible damage. I'm going to get another set for this year I think.


----------



## cat4rider (Nov 10, 2006)

I have a set of XR-1s on my Strong. I liked them on my old Raleigh and for the price, they make a great training, crit wheel, anytime when you're worried about possible damage. I'm going to get another set for this year I think.


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

I used a set of XR1s for 2 seasons. Alot of training rides on rough mtn road pavement with descents commonly 50+mph or more. They're on my GFs bike now. Have been great wheels that have yet to need truing or messing with to date.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

bakstreet said:


> Does anyone have any info on the XERO wheelsets? Anyone using them, have used them? They seem to be a rather light weight wheel, with not a huge price tag. Just wondering how they hold up.


I have been using a pair as my everyday wheelset for the last 2 years. Haven't had to true them and have had no problems. I took the stickers off and I think they look great without them. I weight between 185 and 200 and ride them relatively hard. I actually sold a pair of American Classic 350's because I thought the Xero's ride better and are only 100 grams or so heavier. I would not hesitate to buy them again.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Does Formula have a website for info/specs/support on their Xero wheels?


----------



## Fast Old Gy (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.xerowhell.com


----------



## Fast Old Gy (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry wrong spelling,too fast on the typing.
http://xerowheel.com


----------



## pl8ster (Nov 30, 2006)

covenant said:


> I think those are Soul wheels your thinking about....great price...interesting specs, it's too bad they don't have a US distributor.


I've never heard of Soul wheels and couldn't find anything online...are you thinking of Rol wheels?


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

pl8ster said:


> I've never heard of Soul wheels and couldn't find anything online...are you thinking of Rol wheels?


Sorry for the confusion....Soul wheels from *Soul Bikes.*

http://www.bikesoul.com/wheeldivision.html


----------



## pl8ster (Nov 30, 2006)

Anyone here have any experience with those? Sure looks like a bunch of shill reviews at their site. On the S 3.0 wheelset, the specs say bladed spokes but the pictures indicate otherwise, at least to my eyes. And at $225...are they a screaming deal or just another example of "you get what you pay for"?


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

pl8ster said:


> Anyone here have any experience with those? Sure looks like a bunch of shill reviews at their site. On the S 3.0 wheelset, the specs say bladed spokes but the pictures indicate otherwise, at least to my eyes. And at $225...are they a screaming deal or just another example of "you get what you pay for"?


Check in this thread:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=40760&

The owner and founder of Soul Bikes weighs in...
And Blandin posts some pics of his.

More satisfied customers:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=45653


----------



## pl8ster (Nov 30, 2006)

Awesome, thanks!


----------

